# Fetal doppler



## bhutzell (Feb 17, 2011)

When checking for fetal heart tone via doppler do you bill and office visit or there a procedure code to bill this.....
 My guess is that it is part of the global for all commercial carriers but when it comes to Medicaid/MCO's you would bill it as a low level E/M right?


----------

